# What do you think of 650c wheels?



## Jaims (Jan 25, 2006)

(This is Jaims' girlfriend, not Jaims!)

I'm thinking of upgrading my road bike (I've currently got a 48cm Pinarello Surprise, it's heavy, too big and got all the wrong components for the riding I'm now doing) and am finding that the size frame I want is slightly smaller than most manufacturers offer with 700c wheels. I could get a bike with 700c wheels but my choice is very limited so I'm seriously considering dropping down to 650s. (I roughly want a 46 or 47cm frame with a top tube around 49 to 50cm). 

So...

Is there anyone out there who has ridden both and what do you think of them?
What gear ratios do you find work well with the smaller wheels (currently riding a triple with 11-23 cassette)?
What other pros and cons should I consider? (Other than expensive tubes and tyres and not being able to switch wheels with my old bike  ).

Thanks for any help and advice!


----------

